# Lena Meyer-Landrut & Stefanie Giesinger - Seen whilst the Mercedes Benz Fashion Week in Berlin 4.7.2017 14x



## blazes (5 Juli 2017)




----------



## kk1705 (5 Juli 2017)

Mit den zweien wär ich dabei


----------



## Voyeurfriend (5 Juli 2017)

Danke für die coolen Mädels!


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2017)

die beiden sind scharf


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank für die beiden Schönheiten.


----------



## John71 (2 Sep. 2017)

ihr zwei hübschen


----------



## Weltenbummler (2 Sep. 2017)

Schöne lange Beine hat Lena.


----------



## degget (5 Jan. 2018)

Danke für die coolen Mädels!


----------



## alex71321 (7 Jan. 2018)

Danke für die beiden Süßen.


----------



## maniberd (13 Apr. 2019)

Super Danke


----------



## Waltraut (20 Apr. 2019)

ganz in weiss , zauberhaft


----------

